# Mass Pharmacy Res. PSO and Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176708481

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176708479


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a great place to work, the people are really really nice. The pay is well, GREAT! and just super! The admin are some of the greatest people you will ever meet and its just a joy to work with them. 
...did I mention they pay you in medication!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*PAY DAY!*


----------



## svthlcpdmedic (Apr 27, 2003)

What is the story with this department they have had numerous openings from full-time sergeants a lieutenant position and reserve sergeants? I have applied for each position and not heard a word. I am really hoping to get on this department.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ive applied four times never got a interview masters degree and the academy


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

In Worcester they’ve been hiring full time municipal academy trained people, mostly retired worcester cops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

